# When to Harvest



## Columbian Connection (Aug 22, 2005)

My planet is just starting to show the white for the buds. How do I know when it is the right time to harvest? How long from now will it take to bloom? what should I do to help it. Should I start to give more plant food?


----------



## Max (Aug 23, 2005)

Yup.  Timing is critical.  

This article tackles the subject pretty well.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 23, 2005)

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> My planet is just starting to show the white for the buds. How do I know when it is the right time to harvest? How long from now will it take to bloom? what should I do to help it. Should I start to give more plant food?


 
If it's just starting to show white hairs then it is just now starting to bud. You have 8 weeks to go. Maybe more depending on the strain.

Go to radio shack and get a 100 power lighted microscope for 9 bucks. Look at the trichomes about 8 weeks from now. Clear means they are not done, cloudy is a mind high and amber is a body high. Mix and match colors for your desired stone.

To help it. Leave it alone. 

Depends on how much ferts you are giving her now.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 23, 2005)

8 weeks! It will be getting real cold by then. Maybe 5 more more weeks. I give it 3 scoops of MG in a 5 gallon bucket once a week and try to just water it every other day. I have know clue of kind it is. All I no is it has huge fat leaves with 9 fingers and a real deep dark green color. It looks like a indica plant, but what else; your guess is as good as mine.


----------

